# Proxy unter Suse Linux 7.2



## phantom (3. März 2002)

Hi ich wollte einen Router unter Suse Linux 7.2 Erstellen   
den ich Über LAN steuern kann!!!!
hat jemand eine Gute Anleitung für mich (Ich habe keine Ahnung von Linux   ) 

CeYA Phantom


P.S. man kann sie mir auch über E-Mail schicken
E-Mail  lpgk@gmx.de


----------

